# Slide Out Leak



## jdpm

YIKES! I've just returned home from a VERY WET Labor Day weekend trip to Hunting Island State park, SC. Beautiful campground, however, my issue is that I discovered my dinette/sofa slide is leaking on my 2007 31frks fiver. I cannont figure out where. I checked all the seals, the window drains, and the top and side caulking. The carpet is soaked where it meets the wall from slide corner to slide corner. The carpet is wet along the entire length of the slide, however, more so near the slide out ends.

I'm so disappointed. Even if the leak is found and repaired, I worry about delamination, mold, mildew, and the floor underneath never drying out and rotting, etc. I have 7 months of warranty left.

Has anyone else experienced this??? If so, what was done and was it to your satisfaction. I HATE a musty smelling camper and mine still smells new and I hope to keep it like that.

Other than this isssue, I love this camper and have enjoyed it lots!

THANKS for any help. PCM


----------



## FraTra

I had a leak around the queen slide. It doesn't take much, mine was a srew that needed some caulk. Also make sure it is leveled so that rain does not drain around the seal. If it does drain heavily around the seal chances are it will leak somewere.


----------



## tripphammer

I've seen this malady several times... but not on my rig. Usually it is simply not closing (when travelling) it completely or opening it completely (when camping). I added the awing for the slide out because of all the fall and winter camping that I do. That way the ice and leaves don't get stuck in it. The queen slide I have to get up on a ladder and get rid of the ice before I close it when striking camp in the winter. I have helped troubleshoot a couple of suspected slides for leaks using a can of talcum powder and an air hose. We sprinkled the talc near the seal when it we completely in the extended position and then gently sprayed air from the inside. In both cases it turned out that the seal was just fine. Hope you have good luck with your troubleshooting.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## jdpm

Thanks for the input. My leak seems to be coming fromthe top of the slide and runnning down in the walls to the floor. Water was even dripping out of a wiring hole in the outside of the floor slide - indicating that the water is on the interior of the wall. Everything on top seems to be fine so I'm wondering if it is a window not properly sealed???



TrippHammer said:


> I've seen this malady several times... but not on my rig. Usually it is simply not closing (when travelling) it completely or opening it completely (when camping). I added the awing for the slide out because of all the fall and winter camping that I do. That way the ice and leaves don't get stuck in it. The queen slide I have to get up on a ladder and get rid of the ice before I close it when striking camp in the winter. I have helped troubleshoot a couple of suspected slides for leaks using a can of talcum powder and an air hose. We sprinkled the talc near the seal when it we completely in the extended position and then gently sprayed air from the inside. In both cases it turned out that the seal was just fine. Hope you have good luck with your troubleshooting.
> 
> Take Care,
> Tripp


----------



## nynethead

Just had it happen the week before while camping at the shore on my Laredo 5'er. It rained Sunday and when I was ready to go to bed I sat on the sofa and a drip hit me on the head. I opened the cabinet above my head and found a small pool. I dried it up and then noticed the shelf in the middle had wet papers.

Dried everything and saw nothing else( it had stopped raining though) The next morning after it rained all night the carpet was soaked and so was the back of the sofa. Noticed water running down the wall on the outside of the slide. curtains and fabric boxes were soaked.

My cousin had a wet/dry vac and we pulled out the sofa and vacuum all the water up, several gallons. Went to Walmart got a floor fan, tarp and rope.

Covered the slide as rain was forecast for days, vacuumed the water again and the put sticks under the carpet and positioned the fan to blow under. Put my ceramic heater next to the fan intake and used hot air to dry carpet from the under side, used another fan to dry out the sofa. After an all day and the next morning everything was bone dry. Used arm and hammer spray to stop any start of odors (could have used fa-breeze).

Called Schaeffer's immediately and made the appointment to leave trailer on the Sunday we were leaving the shore.

The leak was the L bracket on the top of the slide was not sealed properly and with the heavy rain was flowing down through the seam.

They removed bracket, cleaned and resealed. I also had them install and awning cover for the slide to never have this problem again total cost $540.

At the same time they repaired my brake short by replacing two magnets and fixed my toilet. All in a day and 1/2.

They do have great service, though they are 2 1/2 hours from my home.

I fell that by drying out the carpet myself It saved the underlayment and any possible future problems.
Also by bringing to the dealer under warranty it is now a pre-existin condition.


----------



## jdpm

nynethead said:


> Hey, and thanks for the input. I have a leak right at the center of the slide where the header sags and the top seal does not touch the slide out top. This allowed rain to blow in under the seal. That has ruined the woodgrain contact paper on the interior header. However, I have no sign of water anywhere in the camper except the wet carpet at the wall along the street side of the slide out. Leads me to believe it leaking down from up top at the exterior slide wall or improperly sealed windows. It's a puzzle right now. I'm about to take it to the dealer now after just speaking to him so it can be documented and looked at while wet. Again, sorry to have this problem as we all know water is an rv's worst nighmare and enemy. I'll let you know what they say. Hopefully, they won't try to play the blame game. THANKS!
> 
> Just had it happen the week before while camping at the shore on my Laredo 5'er. It rained Sunday and when I was ready to go to bed I sat on the sofa and a drip hit me on the head. I opened the cabinet above my head and found a small pool. I dried it up and then noticed the shelf in the middle had wet papers.
> 
> Dried everything and saw nothing else( it had stopped raining though) The next morning after it rained all night the carpet was soaked and so was the back of the sofa. Noticed water running down the wall on the outside of the slide. curtains and fabric boxes were soaked.
> 
> My cousin had a wet/dry vac and we pulled out the sofa and vacuum all the water up, several gallons. Went to Walmart got a floor fan, tarp and rope.
> 
> Covered the slide as rain was forecast for days, vacuumed the water again and the put sticks under the carpet and positioned the fan to blow under. Put my ceramic heater next to the fan intake and used hot air to dry carpet from the under side, used another fan to dry out the sofa. After an all day and the next morning everything was bone dry. Used arm and hammer spray to stop any start of odors (could have used fa-breeze).
> 
> Called Schaeffer's immediately and made the appointment to leave trailer on the Sunday we were leaving the shore.
> 
> The leak was the L bracket on the top of the slide was not sealed properly and with the heavy rain was flowing down through the seam.
> 
> They removed bracket, cleaned and resealed. I also had them install and awning cover for the slide to never have this problem again total cost $540.
> 
> At the same time they repaired my brake short by replacing two magnets and fixed my toilet. All in a day and 1/2.
> 
> They do have great service, though they are 2 1/2 hours from my home.
> 
> I fell that by drying out the carpet myself It saved the underlayment and any possible future problems.
> Also by bringing to the dealer under warranty it is now a pre-existin condition.


----------



## jdpm

Well, I took my fiver to Suncoast in Jacksonville, FL, today. They were very receptive, however, all they did was right it up and take photos. Not really anything to take photos of since the carpet does not look wet. But they ssaid that is the 1st step in getting Keystone to authorize the warranty. The service wrtier actually speaks well of Keystone and their warranty service. I think a lot of that has to do with the manufacturer/dealer relationship. At any rate, was told it will take up to a week for authorization. Then they will let me know when an appointment is available so the camper is not there for nothing. It is still usable and I'd rather it be in my storage area than their lot if not being worked on. So that's the scope at this point.














So I will just wait.


----------



## tdvffjohn

The first rain my new fiver saw, the slide leaked. I found a small bubble which popped in the sealant along the roof in the center of the slide. The water then ran into the cabinet by the radio and both directions in the space between the underside wood and the floor of the cabinet itself. It leaked to the floor at the sides of the cabinet where it met the wall. Where the floor was wet certainly did not match where the water was actually coming in. It took me a while to locate the source. My dealer actually over nighted me a tube of Dicor to fix immediatly and later when I was able to get it back to them, they stripped and resealed the entire seam. No problems since.

John


----------



## tgcan

jdpm said:


> YIKES! I've just returned home from a VERY WET Labor Day weekend trip to Hunting Island State park, SC. Beautiful campground, however, my issue is that I discovered my dinette/sofa slide is leaking on my 2007 31frks fiver. I cannont figure out where. I checked all the seals, the window drains, and the top and side caulking. The carpet is soaked where it meets the wall from slide corner to slide corner. The carpet is wet along the entire length of the slide, however, more so near the slide out ends.
> 
> I'm so disappointed. Even if the leak is found and repaired, I worry about delamination, mold, mildew, and the floor underneath never drying out and rotting, etc. I have 7 months of warranty left.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this??? If so, what was done and was it to your satisfaction. I HATE a musty smelling camper and mine still smells new and I hope to keep it like that.
> 
> Other than this isssue, I love this camper and have enjoyed it lots!
> 
> THANKS for any help. PCM


 we had aour slide leak and thought it was the windows o seals but it turned out to be that the Fashia(?) was not bonded in a couple of spots, Schwabs repaired it very quickly and we have never had a problem since.


----------



## jdpm

As mentioned previously, I took the camper to Suncoast in Jacksonville, FL, (selling dealer) on Sept 4th to have it looked at and the leak documented. They were recepetive and said it would take 4 or 5 days for an authorization from Keystone. I phoned them on Sept 12 and was told they got the OK from Keystone and they'd call be back by 5pm that day to let me know when they had a slot open to get started on the repair. OF COURSE, I did not and have not heard back from them. I know my slide leaked due to the header of it sagging in the middle, therefore, not allowing the top seal at the roof of the slide to seal properly. That allowed the blowing rain to get under the seal and water to run down between the ceiling and into the walls. Personally, the entire slide will have to be rebuilt since all that wood is wet between the outside/interior walls and the slide floor. We will see how its handled. Folks, check your slide outs for sagging in the middle and proper sealing. A piece of angle iron needs to be added to prevent the sag. A slide topper would have prevented this, however, a person should not have to have one. I will keep you updated. PCM


----------



## nynethead

Good luck, had mine out agian this weekend and it rained pretty hard Saturday morning and not a drop inside. When I was closing up to go home and pulled in the slide I got 20 - 30 gallons of water over he side when the topper closed. must of had a sag and collected water. though all outside nothing inside.


----------



## jdpm

Thanks for the encouragement. Yes, i have heard that many of the Keystone slide-outs sag in the middle. Mind does so bad that the exterior top seal does not touch the top of the slide-outs roof when extended. Hence, the rain blew in under that particular seal and into an UNCHAULKED seem which allowed the water to run down into the walls of the slide onto the flloor. Enough that it was acutlly dripping out of a wire access hole on the underside of the slide. So anyway, we will see how well its repaired.


----------



## Sayonara

jdpm said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. Yes, i have heard that many of the Keystone slide-outs sag in the middle. Mind does so bad that the exterior top seal does not touch the top of the slide-outs roof when extended. Hence, the rain blew in under that particular seal and into an UNCHAULKED seem which allowed the water to run down into the walls of the slide onto the flloor. Enough that it was acutlly dripping out of a wire access hole on the underside of the slide. So anyway, we will see how well its repaired.


Wow, thats not good. Ill have to add this to my list of things to keep an eye on.


----------



## jdpm

Well, we got the fiver back a couple of weeks ago. The interior decorative facia was replaced, they "fixed" the leak, and pressure tested it for others. As far as the sag in the header of the slide, Suncoast says Keystone says it is within the limits. I don't buy it as I have looked at other Sydney fivers - new and used - and DO NOT see a sag. 
So I did what I should have done when the unit was new; I installed a slide out topper this month. I would imagine that will solve any future water issues, however, I just hope that the sag does not get worse or lead to a future structural issue. PCM



Sayonara said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. Yes, i have heard that many of the Keystone slide-outs sag in the middle. Mind does so bad that the exterior top seal does not touch the top of the slide-outs roof when extended. Hence, the rain blew in under that particular seal and into an UNCHAULKED seem which allowed the water to run down into the walls of the slide onto the flloor. Enough that it was acutlly dripping out of a wire access hole on the underside of the slide. So anyway, we will see how well its repaired.


Wow, thats not good. Ill have to add this to my list of things to keep an eye on.
[/quote]


----------

